# Has anyone tried the 40 - hr. Candle by the Hour



## fukjimjones (Oct 21, 2011)

I am always on the lookout for stuff that could improve my supplies. I ran across the 40 hour candles and they looked pretty interesting. Has anyone tried them? If so are they durable and how well do they stand up to other emergency candles.

Thanks


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I dont know about 40 hr candles but there are 7 and 14 day glass encased candles.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

FYI: Yahrzeit candles last about 30 hrs and cost less than $1 and provide enough light to read by


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Oy! I never wouldve thought of that!

No dad, I didnt buy them for Grandma for the next 20 years, theyre for my 'preps', you know, SHTF.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> Oy! I never wouldve thought of that!
> 
> No dad, I didnt buy them for Grandma for the next 20 years, theyre for my 'preps', you know, SHTF.


But let dad know that you will be thinking of Grandma each and every time you light one!


----------

